# C50 or EPS



## ezee (Jul 29, 2010)

Has anybody ridden both of these frames? I was able to demo the eps, very nice handling bike. You just never get to spend enough time on a demo thou. I have not ridden a c50 and I'm sure I won't get the chance. I assume the c50 is alittle more compliant while the eps is alittle stiffer maybe quicker. I'm looking to buy one just not sure which one yet. I'm 60 years old in very good shape and ride about 5000 miles a year, Some rides are with friends that turn into hammerfests (at least for me), and other times just a strong steady pace for 2-3 hours. I'm would need about a 61 or 62 cm. I do enjoy climbing as well and will be doing some centuries on the bike. Any comments are welcome.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

this is a C59 vs. EPS article from colnago conbrio; not a C50 but very close to it I think
Colnago C59 & Colnago EPS - Colnago Con Brio


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a C50, and owned an EPS. I say the C50 is the better bike based on your riding characteristics. I sold my EPS when a C59 came in. Either way, you'll be happy.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

This may help Colnago EPS - Truly a magnificent frame! - Colnago Con Brio


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

What do you ride now and what size is it? How heavy are you? In case you didn't know, Colnago sizing is a bit different than most.


----------



## ezee (Jul 29, 2010)

I split my riding between a 1980s De Rosa Professional 58,5 TT, a Colnago master carbon TT 58 and a Cervelo RS TT 59. I weight 180 lbs + or -.


----------



## UMan (Dec 12, 2009)

I was able to test out both the EPS and C50 in side by side rides. I ended up choosing the EPS because it was a bit stiffer and had a lighter feel. The extra stiffness was important for me because I'm about 200 lbs.

The C50 is also a fantastic bike. The ride was extremely smooth. I think it would have been a great choice for centuries.

Ron


----------

